# "Sonnenseite" Familien-/Eltern-/Casualgilde Horde auf Blackhand



## Crushedice3001 (24. September 2016)

Liebe interessierte Leserschaft,
Wir, die inzwischen komplett aus Ü30 (teilweise auch schon erheblich aus Ü40) bestehende Hordegilde Sonnenseite auf dem Server Blackhand sind eine durchaus überschaubare Gruppe aus bereits relativ lange zusammen spielenden Individuen, die allesamt mit Legion wirklich einmal wieder verstärkt Lust am gemeinsamen Instanzen zocken, gemeinsamen questen und auch an sicherlich erfolglosen, aber spassigen Raids bekommen haben. Da es uns insbesondere an Heilern und DD´s fehlt, haben wir uns überlegt, dass wir einen Aufruf in den Foren starten, der unsere Truppe ggf. aufstockt. Ziel ist es, unser chilliges Grüppchen nicht auf Biegen und Brechen aufzufüllen, es sollten also schon ein paar Kriterien erfüllt werden, von denen an dieser Stelle die Hauptpunkte einmal aufgeführt werden, damit jeder Interessent sich im Vorfeld damit auseinandersetzen kann, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, bei uns einzusteigen:

&#8226; Ü30 wünschenswert
&#8226; Familienvater oder &#8211;mutter (wir haben einige Pärchen die spielen, viele auch mit Kindern, Unterbrechungen also bei Instanzen oder Raids sozusagen vorprogrammiert)
&#8226; TS-Affinität, da wir nicht so die Chat-Giganten sind und das meiste chillig im TS bequatschen
&#8226; Ihr solltet nicht spielen können (klingt dämlich, aber wir sind jetzt nicht die Profis vor dem Herrn, also könnten Instanzen oder Raids auch gerne mal desaströse Ergebnisse mit sich ziehen, aber wir haben ne Menge Spass, was wichtiger ist, als toll spielen zu können)
&#8226; Der Klassiker: Real Life hat absolute Priorität, wir wollen kein Pro-Gamer, sondern die Damen und Herren, die einfach mal nebenbei Bock am Spielen haben und dabei im TS das virtuelle Bistro zum Quatschen bervorzugen
&#8226; kein Erfolgsdruck, sozusagen schön wenn es klappt und wir mal etwas schaffen, aber nichts auf Basis von knallharten Zielen und Kritiken (okay, zugegeben, wir reiten schon mal gerne zynisch auf der einen oder anderen Movement-Katastrophe rum, aber das ist dann eher &#8222;freundschaftlich&#8220;, weil man so besser seine eigenen Fehler übergehen kann&#8230;..)

Wenn Ihr die o.g. Fragen überwiegend für Euch mit &#8222;Ja&#8220; beantworten könnt, dann wäre unsere Gilde sicherlich eine langfristige Alternative, um neben Spass am Spiel auch den Flair des entspannten sozialen Aspekts zu pflegen, da wir wie bereits erwähnt alle sehr aktiv im TS sind und eigentlich nur "nebenbei" auch spielen.

*Zur Gilde an sich noch einmal ein wenig im Detail:*
Wir sind keine überdimensionierte Gilde, sondern bewegen uns derzeit bei ca. 10 aktiven Accounts, die jedoch durchweg sehr gut frequentiert mit Online-Zeiten glänzen, was da heisst, dass im Schnitt auch in der Woche immer ca. 5+ Personen online sind und gemütlich vor sich hinquesten, ein paar Inis gehen oder sich gemeinsam auf Daylies oder Worldbossevents konzentrieren, frei nach dem Motto, &#8222;alles kann, nichts muss&#8220;. Okay, klingt zugegebenermaßen ziemlich lächerlich, da natürlich bei 5, 6 oder 7 Personen, die online sind &#8222;alles kann und nichts muss&#8220; eher heissen müsste &#8222;alles will, aber nichts kann&#8220; (weil wir dafür zu wenig Leute sind und weil wir generell ja nichts können bis auf wenige Ausnahmen), aber deswegen suchen wir ja auch für grössere Ziele nette Leute, die mit uns sterben möchten.

*Was Raids und den Grund der Aufstockung mit Heilern und DD´s angeht:*
Raiden ist momentan zwar aus besagten Gründen nicht angesagt, aber wie in der Vergangenheit könnte dies in Zukunft wieder wie folgt aussehen:
Wir sind im Schnitt 2 x die Woche, meist Freitags und Samstags ab kinderfreundlichen 20.30 Uhr Startzeit in sehr lockerer Atmosphäre raiden gegangen, versuchen uns an den aktuellen Contents, mit mal mehr oder auch mal weniger Erfolg (bei unserem Altersheim ist meist das Movement das Problem). Wir würden uns freuen, wenn auch Interessenten für unsere Freizeit-Seniorentruppe sich dem lockeren Raid-Treiben anschliessen würden, um mit und wegen uns das Zeitliche zu segnen oder in dem einen oder anderen Fall sogar mal erfolgreich zu sein.

Bei uns läuft alles ohne Druck ab, wer zum Kind muss oder keine Lust hat, dem wird nichts krumm genommen, dafür sind wir alle zu sehr im echten Leben eingespannt. Wir möchten unseren Kreis aber mit Leuten erweitern, die auch wirklich potentiell zu uns passen, stille Mauerblümchen, Progress-Raider oder Schüler sind wahrscheinlich nicht die Zielgruppe, die zu uns passen würde, da wir sehr locker im TS quatschen, von Progress so weit entfernt sind wie die Erde vom Mond und Schüler unseren Seniorenheim-Humor und die Movement-Unfähigkeit nicht verstehen würden.

Wir behalten uns vor, auf Basis der geschilderten Gründe sehr selektiv mit potentiellen Interessenten umzugehen. Solltet Ihr Interesse haben, Teil dieses chilligen Grüppchens zu werden, dann bewerbt Euch doch bei uns auf der HP(www.wowgilden.net/sonnenseite), je mehr ihr schreibt, desto besser, um Euch vorab etwas besser kennenzulernen. Wir besprechen dann die Aufnahme in der Gildengemeinschaft, die ggf. zunächst auf Probe erfolgt, um offen und transparent abzuklopfen, ob beide Seiten Spass am gemeinsamen Spiel haben.

Um die Form zu wahren: Vielen Dank für die Geduld und Aufmerksamkeit, diesen Post bis genau hier hin durchgelesen zu haben. Wenn Du es bis hier hin im Detail geschafft hast, dann könntest Du Interesse haben, denk darüber nach .    

VG

Crushedîce im Namen der Sonnenseite


----------

